# Overview of the Benelli M4 Featuring Field Stripping and Reassembly



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't get enough of this shotgun. It such a joy to shoot and so easy to disassemble, maintain and reassemble. This video provides an overview of the Benelli M4.

Benelli M4 / M1014 Overview, Field Stripping, Maintenance and Reassembly - YouTube


----------

